# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Ik heb een gescheurd middenrif

## John B

Hallo Allen,

Ik loop al 23 jaar met chronische pijn in mijn middenrif rond.
Tevens op de hoogte van TR7 en TR8 staat een gevoel van voortdurende druk.
Op mijn 23 ste kreeg ik een byzonder (toen niet eens naar) gevoel in mijn bovenbuik door een bepaalde door mijzelf opgewekte contractie.
Achteraf is toen mijn midddenrif gescheurd, ik kreeg het gevoel alsof er aan mijn slokdarm werd getrokken en pijn straalde uit naar mijn rug.

Weet iemand of door M.R.I. onderzoek te zien is of er bepaalde zenuwen klem zitten waardoor ik voortdurend pijn heb??

Raak ik ooit nog van deze klacht af????

----------


## Dorothea

Hallo, ook ik heb een scheur in mijn middenrif waar ik vaak last van heb en het laatste jaar dagelijks. Ben op alle mogelijke manieren onder zocht en het resultaat is dat ik Pantozol slik indien nodig en bij de pijnbestrijding ben geweest voor de pijn in de tussenrib zenuwen. Zou een injectie krijgen om de pijn uit te schakelen. Dat ging fout en ik kreeg een klaplong. Jammer, complicatie van de ingreep, werd er gezegd. Toen weer het antwoord:eigenlijk kunnen we er niets aan doen. Alleen maar een TENS-apparaat. Nou, dat werkt voor geen meter. Dus, nee ik kan je niet helpen, alleen maar waarschuwen voor wat mij is overkomen. Sterkte met alles.

----------

